# Setting up a non-profit in Dubai



## Neelam1982 (Apr 18, 2010)

Although am not in Dubai yet, thought it would be good to do some research before I go. Ive searched google high and low and cannot find much, and anything I do find is conflicting. Does anyone know how I can incorporate as a non profit in Dubai? Im thinking that one of the main reasons why I cant find much info, is because it may be linked to the fact that there is no tax anyway, and in the UK/USA, non profits are usually determind by filing tax exemption. Am i thinking on the right lines? However, i have seen some non profits in Dubai, which suggest that there is a procedure needing to go through. We will be doing some fundraising activities, however the work will be more focused on cultural exchange, and skills development for a certain immigrant section of Dubai society. Activities will be offering workshops on employability skills, english and Arabic language classes and other initiatives for personal development. We will be charging small fee from people to take part in these, but it would depend on individual circumstances.... Anyone have any pointers in terms of incorporation? And I know this is doubtful, but is there any local government grants or other financial support for an initiative like this? Our target audience would include nationals or 'locals', so it would complement 'Emiratization'

Thanks in advance


----------



## MT1507 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi 

You are right that these kind of organisation is normally incorporated unders some exemption in countires where there is Tax on income. However here in Dubai you can find thses kind of organisations but only under government controll and local Arabs. You can form these kind of organisation here as well but getting government grant for these kind of things is imposible.

Muhammad


----------

